# peugeot wheel bearings



## Redbeard (Dec 23, 2008)

my peugeot 2.2 on a 56 plate with only 14900 miles now needs front wheel bearings is this a common fault, or am i just a bit unlucky, the van is used on a regular basis all views appricated john


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Bearings*

Hi John, it appears this is not uncommon, my Fiat 2.8 needed new wheel bearings in one wheel at only 13000m. I managed the job myself but it is not easy, and you will need access to a 60 ton hydraulic press to dismantle the bearing from the hub. If you need any more info please PM me.

cheers cb


----------

